# poorly cat :(



## angelish (22 October 2014)

hi , i have her booked into vets tomorrow but just wanted to make sure i was doing everything i could to keep her comfy till then 
i think she has a water infection , she keeps trying to pee but is only having a tiny wee , rather than her normal big puddle 
she also peed on the carpet which she has never done and is constantly licking at herself 

i'm keeping water dish and litter tray as clean as poss and keeping an eye on her 

eating and drinking as normal although has a very slightly under the weather look , so slight i prob wouldn't have notice if it wasn't for her weeing habits changing 
i have no idea how old she is, maybe somewhere between 8 - 11 
i also have no idea if she has been spayed or not , i think she has as iv'e not noticed her show any kind of season but can't be 100% certain as she is a house cat iv'e never felt the need to investigate


----------



## Mrs B (22 October 2014)

Sorry to read she's poorly - sounds like classic symptoms of cystitis. Vet trip tomorrow is good - they'll probably tell you they'll need a urine sample and ask you about her diet and whether anything's made her stressed recently, but until she gets to the vets, aside from doing what you're already doing, there's not much you can do ... Hope it goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 October 2014)

Good luck with the vet tomorrow.


----------



## angelish (22 October 2014)

Thank you , that will be interesting getting a pee sample , she seems bright and happy enough so hopfully I've noticed before it's got too bad


----------



## Mrs B (22 October 2014)

angelish said:



			Thank you , that will be interesting getting a pee sample , she seems bright and happy enough so hopfully I've noticed before it's got too bad
		
Click to expand...


When one of ours had this, the vets gave me a little packet of granules for the corner of the litter tray which encouraged her to wee, but didn't absorb it so it could be 'decanted' more easily!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (22 October 2014)

I hope that all goes as well as possible tomorrow with your cat.


----------



## angelish (23 October 2014)

hi thank you everyone 
she had an appointment for 7pm tonight but i have cancelled it as she is completely 100% back to normal today :/
i had to finish work early and stay in from 12 today and watched her for hours , she's going to the toilet normally and is not licking herself every five mins , she's also been playing with my other cat who she only really tolerates if she's in a really good mood 

i didn't think there was any point in wasting there time when there is now nothing wrong with her , i will obviously keep a close eye on her and if she has any more symptoms she'll be straight into the vets the same day weather or not she has another miraculous recovery ! 
i can only think she may have had some sort of stone/blockage and it has now passed ?

she is terrible for playing in the water dish as it is quite large for the dog to share , she has very hairy feet and so the water has always got floaters in it out the litter tray mainly pieces of litter so maybe this could have caused some sort of upset 
i do change the water every time i walk past it but i am out most of the day and so she could be drinking dirty water


----------



## angelish (23 October 2014)

Mrs B said:



			When one of ours had this, the vets gave me a little packet of granules for the corner of the litter tray which encouraged her to wee, but didn't absorb it so it could be 'decanted' more easily!
		
Click to expand...

ah i've been wondering how on earth you could collect a sample ! she's normally quite a shy pee'er (except when she p*88sed on the carpet  ) so didn't know how i was going to get any


----------



## Mrs B (23 October 2014)

Pleased to hear she's back to normal! Yes, those granules are very useful ...


----------

